# Game 73: Heat @ Hornets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Saturday, April 2nd--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(54-19)

vs.









New Orleans Hornets
(17-54)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No Worries about Recent Road Troubles for Heat 

Despite recent struggles, Heat players still consider themselves road warriors and display no concern about turning into road worriers.

With Thursday's 114-108 loss at Indiana, the Heat carries its first three-game road losing streak of the season into tonight's game at New Orleans against the Hornets.

"This has nothing to do with the road," point guard Damon Jones said. "This has to do with not playing part of the game well.

"We're 54-19, we have no reason to worry."

While the Heat has lost as many road games in the past 10 days as it had in the previous seven weeks, all three of the setbacks were decided in the final seconds and were played short-handed.

The Heat lost 84-82 a week ago Tuesday at Houston when it bypassed a potential tying 3-pointer in the waning seconds, a game played in the injury absence of power forward Udonis Haslem.

Then came the 94-92 loss at Charlotte, when guard Dwyane Wade missed a potential winning 3-pointer at the buzzer, in another game played without Haslem.

Thursday the Heat was kept from a regulation win when Pacers forward Stephen Jackson converted a 3-pointer with two-tenths of a second to play in the fourth quarter, in a game played in the injury absence of forward Eddie Jones.

Jones, who sprained his right ankle late in Tuesday's home victory over Toronto, remains with the team and is hopeful of playing tonight.

The trio of road losses also came during the absence of power forward Christian Laettner, who has spent recent days seeking treatment options for plantar fasciitis in his left foot.

"I'm looking, maybe, for a few games before the playoffs start," Laettner said of a potential return.

Through it all, the Heat still is experiencing one of its best seasons away from South Florida. At 22-14, the Heat is in position to finish with its second-best road record. It went 25-16 on the road in 1997-98 and a franchise-best 32-9 on the road in 1996-97.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Time to play with intensity and passion, I don't like that the Heat have been letting teams like Charlotte and Indiana get into games and eventually win. Just because it's New Orleans doesn't mean they can't beat us tonight. I'm hoping for a blowout to show that the Heat will focus on the games as they come instead of thinking too far ahead of themselves.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol GL guys..u better win betted 17 000 lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think if Wade has a great game then the Heat will win. They need to pick it up and play like their in the playoffs.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. will play but Dools is out.


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

heheh nice 

Miami 2
Orleans 0


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade 1 of 2 from the line

Miami 5
Orleans 4


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Haslem with the dunk

Miami 7
Orleans 5


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Claxton with the foul

Miami 7
Orleans 7


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the dunk

Miami 11
Orleans 9


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wooh, that was sic! Nice Job DWade


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones with the layup

Miami 13
Orleans 9


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade agian with the dunk(7pts)

Miami 15 
Orleans 9


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

New orleans call timeout 5:28

Miami 15
Orleans 9


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

wade with the shot (9pts)

Miami 17
Orleans 11


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the layup (6pts

Miami 19
Orleans 13


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

wade with the lay in (11pts)

Miami 21
Orleans 15


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Heat with the timeout 2:36

Miami 22
Orleans 15


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade with the jump shot (14pts)

Miami 24 
Orleans 18


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade with the lay up (16pts)

Miami 26
Orleans 18


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You don't have to post every score change bud. :biggrin:


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones with the three (5pts)

Miami 29
Orleans 24


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

1stQuarter stats 

Miami scoring leaders: Wade 16pts, Shaq 6pts
New orleans scoring leaders:Claxton10pts, Brown 6pts


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade with the shot (18pts)

Miami 31
Orleans 27


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mourning misses both fta

Miami 31
Orleans 27


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade has 21pts with 8:30 to play in the 2nd qtr!!!


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade make 1 of 2 fta

Miami 32
Orleans 29


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade with the shot (21pts)

Miami 34
Orleans 29


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade makes both ft (23pts)
Doleac with the lay up(2pts)

Miami 38
Orleans 31


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the hook shot (8pts)

Miami 41
Orleans 31


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Magloire!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

very impressive performance by Wade.


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

score now is

Miami 41
Orleans 33


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq hits 1 of 2 ft

Miami 42
Orleans 33


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the lay up(11pts)

Miami 44
Orleans 33


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

lorell with the shot (2pts)

Miami 48
Orleans 36


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

score now is 

Miami 48
Orleans 38


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

alley oop dunk shaq(17pts)

Miami 52
Orleans 38


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Miami timeout 2:10

Miami 52
Orleans 39


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 52
Orleans 42


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is having a HOT night. He could go over 40 pts tonight. Possibly a new career high tonight as well.


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

lorell gets the shot(4pts)

Miami 54
Orleans 44


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Half time score

Miami 54
Orleans 44


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Half time stats:

Miami Scoring leaders:Wade24, Shaq17
Rebounding leaders:Shaq10, Haslem 5
Assist leaders: D.Jones6, Wade4


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Heat team stats 
FG%56
3PT%25
FT%53
TO 7
REB 25
A 15


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Wow, I am suprised so many of us are watching this game. I have 2 TVs in my room, so I got the Final 4 on one, and the Heat on the other. Miami is almost playing offense two on five. Shaq and DWade are going off tonight. :clap: No way we can lose to this sorry team, but we could be doing a little better.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Wade is having a HOT night. He could go over 40 pts tonight. Possibly a new career high tonight as well.


yeah but i dont think he will get more than 10mins in the second half.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I could really go for one of those shakes from Steak N Shake right about now.:yes:


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaqs 2nd personal foul

Miami 54
Orleans 44


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones with the jump shot (8pts)

Miami 57
Orleans 47


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Haslem with the jump shot (4pts)

Miami 59
Orleans 47


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones with the shot (10pts)

Miami 61
Orleans 47


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones gets the ump shot (13pts)

Miami 63
Orleans 47


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the hook shot(21pts)

Miami 68
Orleans 49


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade gets 1 of 2 ft(25pts)

Miami 69
Orleans 49


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Haslem with the steal 

Miami 69
Orleans 49


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Haslem gets his 1st foul
new orleans timout 5:46

Miami 69
Orleans 49


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 69
Orleans 51


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Doleac in for haslem

Miami 69
Orleans 51


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Doleac gets his 2nd foul

Miami 69
Orleans 51


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade get both ft(27pts)

Miami 71
Orleans 55


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Miami calls timeout

Miami 71
Orleans 57


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq gets 1 ft 

Miami 72
Orleans 57


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

D.Jones gets his 2nd foul

Miami 71
Orleans 58


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the shot(24pts)

Miami 74
Orleans 59


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones gets the 3pt shot(16pts)

Miami 77
Orleans 59


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 79
Orleans 63


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the layup(26pts)

Miami 81
Orleans 63


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

End of 3rd quarter

Miami 81
Orleans 63


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Stats so far

Miami Scoring Leaders:Wade 29, Shaq 26
New Orleans Scoring Leaders:Claxton 18, Brown 17


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Doleac dunks the ball(4pts)

Miami 83
Orleans 63


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Woods makes the jump shot(6pts)

Miami 85
Orleans 63


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Woods gets his 1st foul

Miami 85
Orleans 65


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 85
Orleans 67


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade gets both ft(31pts)

Miami 87
Orleans 67


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 87
Orleans 69


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 87
Orleans 71


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wade with the layup(33pts)

Miami 89
Orleans 72


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Anderson gets his 4th foul

Miami 89
Orleans 72


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Doleac with the dunk(6pts)

Miami 91
Orleans 72


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Woods with the layup shot(8pts)

Miami 93
Orleans 72


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 93
Orleans 75


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Jones in for Wade

Miami 93
Orleans 75


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 93
Orleans 79


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Miami calls a timeout 6:20
3 Full timeouts left
1 20 sec timeouts left

Miami 93
Orleans 79


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 96
Orleans 81


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Woods gets his 3rd foul

Miami 96
Orleans 82


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with layup and 1

Miami 98
Orleans 82


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq gets the ft(29pts)

Miami 99
Orleans 82


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 99
Orleans 84


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shq with the lay in(31pts)

Miami 101
Orleans 84


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq gets 1 of 2 ft

Miami 102
Orleans 84


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 108
Orleans 86


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is

Miami 102
Orleans 88


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq with the hook shot(34pts)

Miami 104
Orleans 88


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Anderson with the dunk(2pts)

Miami 106
Orleans 88


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shaq gets his 4th foul

Miami 106
Orleans 90


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

New Orleans call a timeout

Miami 106
Orleans 90


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 106
Orleans 91


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mournin in for Shaq


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 106
Orleans 92


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 106
Orleans 94


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That is called post-padding.


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mourning gets both ft(2pts)

Miami 108
Orleans 94


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Score now is 

Miami 108
Orleans 99


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

D.Jones hits the 3pter(22pts)

Miami 111
Orleans 99


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Final Score

Miami 111
Orleans 99


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

Final Stats 

Miami Scoring Leaders:Shaq 34, Wade 33
Miami Rebounding Leader:Shaq 15, Haslem 7
Miami Assists Leaders:Wade 9, D.Jones 7


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Thx for the effort, but I really don't think it's necessary to post everything that happened in the entire game... There is play-by-play at NBA.com.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

i actually appreciated it, becuase NBA.com is so ****in slow...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think the play-by-play is necessary, it eliminates all possible discussion imo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

pretty good effort....I didnt mind seeing Zo and Qyntel out there alot, Qyntel hasn't done well if you look at the box score, but I like what I see out of him, and I think he deserves a playoff roster spot...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/11297861.htm

NEW ORLEANS - Shaquille O'Neal had 34 points and 15 rebounds, Dwyane Wade scored 33, and the pair combined for more than a dozen dunks to help the Miami Heat defeat the New Orleans Hornets 111-99 on Saturday night.

Wade and O'Neal entered the game averaging a combined 47.1 points, a mark they surpassed in the third quarter, when the Heat lead by as many as 20.

Damon Jones helped Miami open the large lead with three 3-pointers in the quarter. He finished with 22 points. But Miami did most of its scoring inside (64 points), and shot 55 percent as a result. Hornets centers Jamaal Magloire and Chris Andersen tried to defend O'Neal cleanly - sending him to the foul line only seven times - but posed few problems for the imposing center, who routinely spun by or muscled through them for dunks or easy layups.

P.J. Brown scored a season-high 21 in a rare reserve role for New Orleans, while Speedy Claxton added 18. Dan Dickau scored 14 and Andersen and Casey Jacobsen each scored 13 as New Orleans shot 50 percent. But the Hornets were outrebounded 39-25 and trailed by double-digits for nearly all of the second half.

Wade helped Miami set the tone right away, driving the baseline for a dunk on the game's first basket. He had two more driving dunks in the first 6:30 of the game. O'Neal also had two dunks as Miami used that method of scoring on six of its first seven field goals - the other being a fast break layup.

With 7:21 still remaining in the first half, Wade had already dunked four times, tipped in an alley-oop pass and had 24 points in helping Miami build a 39-31 lead.

Wade then went to the bench and O'Neal started scoring relentlessly, following a short jump hook with four more dunks - one of them a one-handed alley-oop throw down over the back of the 6-foot-11 Anderson.

O'Neal ended up with 17 points by the end of the second quarter, helping Miami to a 54-44 halftime lead.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heat3apr03,0,6561550.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


"The enthusiasm and the energy were back," coach Stan Van Gundy said. "It looked like we wanted to play."

"I just tried to come out and be aggressive to get my team more energy," Wade said. "We haven't had much energy lately."

"He's a strong, physical specimen, and one of the most explosive guys going to the basket," Hornets coach Byron Scott said of Wade. "He's definitely been helped by the arrival of Shaq."

"Dwyane and Shaq have had a couple of those games like tonight," Van Gundy said. "Lately they've had a lot of them. We need more production from other people."

"We've still got eight games to tune up for the playoffs," he said. "I feel good about this team. We will be focused when it is time to be focused."


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> pretty good effort....I didnt mind seeing Zo and Qyntel out there alot, Qyntel hasn't done well if you look at the box score, but I like what I see out of him, and I think he deserves a playoff roster spot...


sorry man but qyntel had 8pts (okay) and 4 steals ( :jawdrop: ) in only 22 minutes.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

They forgot Qyntel Woods on the boxscore of nba.com, he just doesn't appear!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> I could really go for one of those shakes from Steak N Shake right about now.:yes:


Me too man. 

:biggrin: 

That Crazy guy posted 100 times in this freakin' thread. Holy ****. LOL


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i was out all night so when i saw 8 pages i was like , uh oh, we lost. after the first page i realized what that guy was doing. post-padding ha ha. first game i missed in years but *i taped it * - hey jeep how about a "sippable sundae" from steak and shake... or a trip on southwest airlines. or the "local thing" bank commercial. we probably only have 4 or 5 more games on sunshine this year


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol how many time did this guy post here lol


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol how many time did this guy post here lol


Damn near every play of the game...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Damn near every play of the game...


 :whoknows:


----------

